# Need Delta pumpkin headlights



## Typhoon64 (Oct 10, 2013)

Need help finding Delta headlights!
Hi I'm sought of a newb and I'm trying to find out if you all know of places I can find Delta pumpkin headlight. I have 3 schwinn middleweights my 1960 schwinn Tiger came with the light as you can see below after I cleaned it up. But my other 2 a 1967 and a 1965 didn't have the lights when I gift them and would really like to add this type of light on them. I ride my bikes and I usually ride at night when the kids are put to bed I get some time. I've looked on eBay and other places but haven't had any luck finding them. So please if you know of any good places or recourses I would greatly appreciate it. 

Well don't know why but it's not letting me attach a picture but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 10, 2013)

*Pumpkin headlights*

Hi Typhoon64.
   A used one went on Ebay just over a week ago and it fetched $150.00!, and that was used.
I have quite a few unrestored, nere mint middleweight Schwinns. My '64 Jag that is pretty much museum quality
came to me with a pumpkin.
    Two weeks ago, I bought two Schwinns from an older guy who used to have a bike shop. I bought a '51 Mens Hornet, and a
beautiful '57 Red Jaguar 3-speed. I really lucked out when the guy sold me two NOS Schwinn Pumpkin lights.
I really need them for my other middleweights.
 Last week at the Trexlertown Swap meet, there were four for sale by different vendors for around $60.00 each.
 Anyway, my point is, they are out there. Just keep posting here, and keep looking on Ebay..............Wayne


----------



## Typhoon64 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh thank you Wayne. Looks like I missed out on a few. I wish I could have gone to trexlertown but I had just learned of that event and wasn't able to make it there. I really want to get my hands on some so I will keep looking. I just feel that being new at this I'm kinda playing behind the 8 ball as more experience gents will no where and when to look at pick them up. But I will keep looking. Remember me if you ever want to sell any!
Mark


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I have seen more than one type of light described as a pumpkin light. This one is Schwinn approved but I don't see the Delta name on it anywhere. Is this one?


----------



## Typhoon64 (Oct 11, 2013)

That sought of looks like one but my one bike that does have the original light doesn't have that Amber part on it. This is the one I have and I'm looking for.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 11, 2013)

THe ones with the amber sidelights were late 60's lights. The ones that look the same but without the sidelights were early 60's. The ones like in your pic are what came before them. My understanding is the pumpkin light term applies to the ones after yours because of the lines on the back that look like a pumpkin. I think yours might be a Delta Roadlighter.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 11, 2013)

the amber sidemarker lights are real popular with the krate guys.the earlier pumpkins are available.i see them at every swap i go to.i picked one up for my corvette for 25 bucks and it looked almost nos.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 11, 2013)

*Pumpkins*

Below are some pictures of my unrestored mint Coppertone '64 Jaguar with the original Pumpkin light
without the amber sidelights.
The NOS Pumpkins I just bought both have the amber sidelights.
I will be installing them on my '65 Corvette and my '67 Panther...........Wayne


----------



## Romance1984 (Jan 10, 2016)

picked one up for my corvette for 25 bucks and it looked almost nos.
สล็อต


----------

